# Mobile/Tensaw River blues



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its that time of year again when we start hunting big blue cats.. My buddy Tyler fished the Alabama river and Tensaw today drifting for blue cats and landed some good ones.. His biggest was over 55lbs released to fight another day...Tyler placed 4th in our tournament, hes a good rod n reel angler..

Me and the wife will be over there tomorrow blue cat drifting..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

...... Uhhhhh
Drifting??
How do you do dat?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Leave my fish alone Cathunter.

That's some pretty Blues.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and the wife hit the Tensaw today for some fryer cats.. We loaded up on the flatheads and small blues under 10lbs.. Caught 16 cats total and a crap load of gar.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of cats !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> ...... Uhhhhh Drifting?? How do you do dat? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 It's ok - I understand.... maybe ill figure it out for myself Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good catch of cats, as usual. How far upriver from the bay?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> It's ok - I understand.... maybe ill figure it out for myself Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Drifting is a method of blue cat fishing using your trolling motor. 90% of all professional cat-fishermen that fish big tournaments drift for big blues. Very few actually anchor fish these days. These are guys that consistently catch blues topping 50 pounds on each trip with blues weighing over 100 pound not uncommon. I have seen some of these guys drift up nearly 1000 pounds of blues cats in a day 50s,60s,70s,80s, and 90 pounders... 

Rod n reels catch big fish when done right...Fish like these are hitting the decks all across America and they are doing it by drifting and walking baits..

All these guys that drift are also great sportsmen returning all these monsters back to the water..


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> I have seen some of these guys drift up nearly 1000 pounds of blues cats in a day 50s,60s,70s,80s, and 90 pounders...


I just can’t figure out what I’m doing wrong. I just can’t seem to hit that 1000 pound mark in a day.
Any advice?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> I just can’t figure out what I’m doing wrong. I just can’t seem to hit that 1000 pound mark in a day.
> Any advice?


He'll take you up the river and show you his hidey hole.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

MrFish said:


> He'll take you up the river and show you his hidey hole.


You misspelled hiney?!?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> I just can’t figure out what I’m doing wrong. I just can’t seem to hit that 1000 pound mark in a day.
> Any advice?


yes, read more newer threads.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is always nice to read an 8 year old post that pops up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> It is always nice to read an 8 year old post that pops up.


Joey knew what he was doing when he dredged this up....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i usually do that when the natty takes control.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m just trying to find out how to catch 1000 pounds of 70, 80, & 90lb bluecats on rodnreel in one day.
Maybe Yellowcat can tell me .


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m just trying to find out how to catch 1000 pounds of 70, 80, & 90lb bluecats on rodnreel in one day.
> Maybe Yellowcat can tell me .


Cathunter did teach him how to catfish....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Cathunter did teach him how to catfish....


Im sure he’ll help me out


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Im sure he’ll help me out


Help you out of something, but the question is what...


Hey if he can post after 8 years I can post after 5 days


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Didn’t hit that 1000lb mark yesterday either.

Do y’all think he’s telling me the truth ? Surely He wouldn’t lie?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You ain't holding your mouth right !!!!!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta wiggle the rod tip for better action. Maybe your "trolling motor" is to fast. Instead of walking baits your jogging baits. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m just trying to find out how to catch 1000 pounds of 70, 80, & 90lb bluecats on rodnreel in one day.
> Maybe Yellowcat can tell me .


Switch to either trotline or snuff can!


----------

